# Droid 3 Recovery Bootstrap Discussion Thread.



## slow88lx

http://hash-of-codes.blogspot.com/

Credit goes to Hashcode and the team of testers on krazyk IRC.

Donate to Hashcode --> LINK Donation to Hashcode

*WARNING!*


Hashcode said:


> If you plan on installing the new official bootstrap app put out today by Koush, PLEASE use the "Remove Recovery" button and then uninstall this app PRIOR to installing his.
> 
> Don't use 2 Bootstrap apps together.
> 
> Hashcode.


Download Here

Instructions:
1. Install that app
2. Open app and select "Install Recovery".
3. Make sure you check box for "Recovery Active"
4. Power phone off
5. Boot to fastboot - Hold M + Power
6. Scroll down to BP Tools (volume down to scroll)
7. Select BP Tools (volume up to select)
8. Bam you are in Clockwork Recovery
9. Make nandroid backups and restore them too!
10. Profit.

Current version is 0.87, just to be clear.

Currently not working: USB mount while in recovery and ROM flashing

Warning: If you somehow have a backup made with version 0.86 or prior please delete it and make new ones.


----------



## birdman

Lets make this a discussion thread.


----------



## AndroidSims

Trying to donate but link isn't working.


----------



## slow88lx

AndroidSims said:


> Trying to donate but link isn't working.


Yeah I guess I can't copy his link like I thought. For now click through his blog. The link in there on the right.


----------



## Tepes

Everytime I select BP Tools I just end up in a boot loop. I even uninstalled and reinstalled. I'm rooted and have the ota leak.

Sent from my Hitchhiker's Guide mark 2


----------



## jmcotto01

Sweet. I'm starting to like this. I'm new to this, but this is fun. Very interesting.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## AndroidSims

"Tepes said:


> Everytime I select BP Tools I just end up in a boot loop. I even uninstalled and reinstalled. I'm rooted and have the ota leak.
> 
> Sent from my Hitchhiker's Guide mark 2


Make sure you read the blog and go through the methods of flashing it. He makes mention to needing a specific version of busybox


----------



## slow88lx

Tepes said:


> Everytime I select BP Tools I just end up in a boot loop. I even uninstalled and reinstalled. I'm rooted and have the ota leak.
> 
> Sent from my Hitchhiker's Guide mark 2


More details about exactly what you did. Don't leave anything out.

Yeah what AndroidSims said. What root method or version of One-Click did you use?


----------



## jmcotto01

Much props and appreciation to the guys hard at work to make this happen. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Hashcode

Tepes, do you have IRC? I can walk you through some troubleshooting steps online if you'd like.

I'm usually on irc.freenode.net in #KrazyK

Hashcode.


----------



## oostah

i would love to see the D3 over clocked. this is great work. i have rooted mine and my wife's D3 and my daughters D2 in the past 2 days. i guess im a flashaholic. thanks to all even them testers. :grin:


----------



## buckmarble

"Tepes said:


> Everytime I select BP Tools I just end up in a boot loop. I even uninstalled and reinstalled. I'm rooted and have the ota leak.
> 
> Sent from my Hitchhiker's Guide mark 2


This happened to me as well. This is the second instance of this happening. I had to flash the preinstall and system partitions back to unbrick. After this I redownloaded and reinstalled the bootstrap. Good to go now. I set my phone up to a "T" before reinstalled the bootstrap. Only culprit I could thing of is using the OTA leak.


----------



## AndroidSims

Im on .890, installed no problems.


----------



## slow88lx

AndroidSims said:


> Im on .890, installed no problems.


What method did everyone use to install the update?

Update zip ~57mb or Fastboot ~450mb?


----------



## AndroidSims

update.zip


----------



## tcrews

Same for me......used the update.zip (leak) to got to 5.6.890 and for Clockworkmod recovery, just downloaded and installed the .apk then launched it, selected to "install recovery" and made sure the checkbox was selected beside "make recovery active".

Booted to recovery, made a backup, booted back to the OS.


----------



## Yonnor

I too used the update.zip format, and had no issue getting the CWM-Based Recovery to work.


----------



## slow88lx

How about psouza4's de-bloat script?


----------



## AndroidSims

I used the debloat script and jewremy's mod.


----------



## Yonnor

AndroidSims said:


> I used the debloat script and jewremy's mod.


I also did both of those ^^^

As well as 3G Turbo & v6 Supercharger


----------



## jmcotto01

What's 3g turbo and V6 supercharger? Does it make your phone faster, or what does it do?

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SolidMGSnake

This is my first time trying this and I didn't get the﻿ "boot image" and "recovery image" prompts during the backup process.Everything else backed up. So is it fine that I dont have those? Just wanna know if I made a successful backup that I can restore with because I see in the youtube video that he was able to backup the boot.img and recovery.img.


----------



## VincentDHam

Hey. Before I applied the leaked ota update last night the bootstrap application worked fine.
After the update I end up in a bootloop where it's stuck at the dualcore symbol and I have to do a battery pull. Do you know how this can be fixed?


----------



## pedwards3x

"VincentDHam said:


> Hey. Before I applied the leaked ota update last night the bootstrap application worked fine.
> After the update I end up in a bootloop where it's stuck at the dualcore symbol and I have to do a battery pull. Do you know how this can be fixed?


Use the fastbbot files and try rsdlite to flash them.


----------



## Hashcode

If you plan on installing the new official bootstrap app put out today by Koush, PLEASE use the "Remove Recovery" button and then uninstall this app PRIOR to installing his.

Don't use 2 Bootstrap apps together.

Hashcode.


----------



## VincentDHam

I downloaded the new app. Is there a way to actually boot into recovery from a powered off state?


----------



## erismaster

"VincentDHam said:


> I downloaded the new app. Is there a way to actually boot into recovery from a powered off state?


Not currectly. Hashcode said he's going to try to make it so we can use koush's recovery and boot into recovey using bptools.


----------



## VincentDHam

Oh ok. Cant wait.


----------



## VincentDHam

So i did a back up and then had messed with a couple of stock apps and couldnt redownload them then i booted into recovery and clicked restore. Now my phone is stuck in permanent bootloop. How do i fix this?? 
And also would the restoring method allow me to still recieve OTA updates because i read that one of the versions would make you unable to recieve them.


----------



## VincentDHam

I followed all the steps but then after i flashed the "Temporary recovery.bat" i got error: device not found in the command prompt


----------



## VincentDHam

Anyone?


----------



## VincentDHam

Nevermind i got it now


----------



## bryan847

VincentDHam said:


> Nevermind i got it now


How did you get it cuz i have the same error?


----------



## VincentDHam

bryan847 said:


> How did you get it cuz i have the same error?


Go to this link :http://rootzwiki.com/content.php?264-How-to-Un-Brick-your-D3 Thats how i recovered from the bootloop/ brick
Please read and follow all directions carefully.


----------

